# Sword vs. stick



## guro_abon (Dec 15, 2005)

I heard this question for so long and heard a lot of answer i just wanna know yours ? It seems that there are two philosophies when it comes to stick training. One were the stick is actually considered a sword and the other, it is just a stick. 
The questions is this. Is there an advantage to one way of training over the other, and what are you think can explain those ideas? 
I heard this question for so long and heard a lot of answer i just wanna know yours ? It seems that there are two philosophies when it comes to stick training. One were the stick is actually considered a sword and the other, it is just a stick. 
The questions is this. Is there an advantage to one way of training over the other, and what are you think can explain those ideas? 
My initial research to non FMA would be that since we are more likely to have a stick in your hand than a sword and it is much easier to pick up a sticks anywhere than the blades, They think, training stick as stick might be more applicable in street than the blades. 
However, I would imagine that more precision and awareness is required when simulating blade techniques with a stick, therefore your movement, foot work, and defense would improve more when training stick as sword and training with the concepts of the Blades correct your forms and the effectivity of the Arts as well as the weapons translation is very easy and yet very applicable to blunted if you train with sword and knives than translating stick to bladed which you need a lot of movements and concept that to train and learn. 
your ideas? 
Gumagalang, 

Isagani 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26597


----------



## Danny T (Dec 15, 2005)

It is all dependent upon the practitioners mindset.
If the thought to training is I want to be able to defend against both and acknowledge that at real time and speed the ability to react will be instinctive then train blade all the time. Three or four years ago I was having a similar discussion with a seminar instructor from a system different from what I train. Mine is what I can get away against a stick isn't the same if it were a blade. His philosophy was as he was training for what the greater possibility was, Stick. His stick work was excellent and his ability to control the opponent's weapon was also very good. There were many aspects of disarming he showed with the stick I never worked on due to my training of blade always. During a break in the seminar he says let me show you what we will be working next. "Throw a number 1 attack." I grab a training "blade" and perform a light #1 attack, He promply checks the blade with his stick and starts to wrap his arm around the blade and freezes. "Hey that's a blade. I can't do that against a blade safely. Get a stick." Yea, I know says I that is why it is blade all the time.

Danny


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 15, 2005)

One must definitely learn to respect the weapon and understand that certain techniques that can be done with a stick can't be done with the blade. The blade cuts and can kill you just by grazing you. The stick is a blunt object. Understand the difference and train accordingly. 

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 16, 2005)

There is a good discussion about this topic at:

FMA Talk > FMA Arts, Styles and Families > General 

 *Stick or Sword *

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

